# Bowater Steamships



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

As many of you will know I run a website recording the people and ships that made up what became B&C.
One of those companies is Bowaters.
I am eager to trace anything any of you may know about the ships: Liverpool Racer and Liverpool Rover.
As far as I know they were both built in 1929 and came into the Bowater fleet in the early 50s and stayed for about 8 years.
I have a picture but am not sure which ship this is but I assume they were sisters.
Can anyone provide any further information?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe an overview history with full fleet details of Bowaters was published in one of the early editions of Ships In Focus Record.

Try this website

http://www.bowatersteamshipcompany.no-ip.com/page3.html


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes I know this site and it does provide a very good account of 1960 onwards.
I guess if the history of these ships was easy to trace I would have found it by now.
Many thanks
Chris


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris Isaac said:


> Yes I know this site and it does provide a very good account of 1960 onwards.
> I guess if the history of these ships was easy to trace I would have found it by now.
> Many thanks
> Chris


Easy enough when you know where to look. I would suggest that your RACER is in fact PACKET

LIVERPOOL ROVER
O.N. 161135. 4,455g. 2,695n. 327.3 x 52.7 x 27.3 feet
Two, T.3-cyl engines by the shipbuilder.
20.11.1929: Launched as MARKLAND by Earles SB & Eng Co Ltd (Yard No.677)
12.1929: Completed for Mersey Shipping Co.Ltd, Liverpool.
1938: Sold to Markland Shipping Co.Ltd, Liverpool
1952: Renamed LIVERPOOL ROVER
1959: Bowater SS Co of Canada Ltd
1960: Bowater SS Co.Ltd
1961: Cia Hroar de Nav SA, Beirut and renamed LILLEHAMMER
5.4.1962 Arrived Kure for scrapping.



LIVERPOOL PACKET (may have been mistaken as being RACER)
O.N. 176028. 2,894g. 1,651n. 315.5 x 46.4 x 23.0 feet.
Two, T.3-cyl engines by Canadian Iron Foundries Ltd, Three Rivers.
18.6.1945: Launched as ARGYLE PARK by St. John DD, East St.John NB (Yard No.20)
6.1945: Completed for the Canadian Government (Park SS Co.Ltd, managers).
1946: Rover Shipping Co.Ltd, Liverpool and renamed LIVERPOOL PACKET
1960: Bowater SS Co Ltd.
1963: Westport Cia Nav SA, Greece renamed WESTPORT
1965: Athos Shg.Co. Special SA, Greece and renamed ATHOS
1968: Cia de Nav Pinares SA, Somalia and renamed ARAMIS
3.3.1976: Arrived at Split for scrapping


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Many thanks for this, does this mean that Liverpool Racer is in fact a figment of someone's imagination?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris Isaac said:


> Many thanks for this, does this mean that Liverpool Racer is in fact a figment of someone's imagination?


It would appear so, as I can find nothing in my usual sources, hence my suggestion that it may have been a confusion with PACKET; perhaps a transcription error


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for your help Bill


----------

